# what kind of rohm do i have?



## Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

what kind of rohm is, i have been told blue diamond is this correct?


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Need better pics!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Its a rhom

whatever you want to call is up to you.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

is there a pretty castle in there?


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, a rhom is rhom. It's still too early to tell if your rhom will have that blue diamond color in it.


----------

